# Secret Santa HINT THREAD!!!



## REO (Nov 3, 2011)

Each year after I send out the names, we have this thread!

Here we go!

Here is the yearly Secret Santa HINT THREAD!!!

Why?? For FUN, of course!!!






Yes, I sent your hints to your Santas, but some times you think of something to add. And SOME people didn't include any hints!

Well, what meanies!





COME ON!!!! Have a HEART, give a HINT!!!





Your Santas will be watching this thread to see if YOU (yes YOU!) posted something for them to read!

If you signed up, POST!!

All names have been emailed out. I need 1 more person to let me know they got it!

*WHEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! Here we go!!!!! HO HO HO!!!!*


----------



## heartkranch (Nov 4, 2011)

My favorite colors and barn colors are, pink, turquoise, and black.


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Nov 4, 2011)

I love to read, just about anything! My barn colors are burgandy and gold.

Im heading shopping for my person tomorrow have everything all picked out!

Whee! Bring on the holidays!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 4, 2011)

Sure wish my person would post more ideas than were included in the email...


----------



## REO (Nov 4, 2011)

Why don't you post first Parm? LOL





I'm being Santa to 3 people this year! So I hope everyone that's in the SS posts something here!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 4, 2011)

I will be happy with what ever my Santa gets me. Halter, brush, and anything for the horses. I like blue, pink, and purple for colors.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 4, 2011)

OK, I will add a little more. My (our) stables colors are purple and gold. I love reading horse stories especially and watching horse movies (don't have 'Secretariat' yet!-dvd). I love those beautiful horse print T's and sweats (Med. or Lg. -am a Med. but I don't like them too tight!). Mmmm-can't think of more-just love the surprise!


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 4, 2011)

*Im already done shopping for my person!!! Cant wait to get it in the mail and see them share what they got!!! HOW EXCITING!*

As for me, I made a huge list that way there was plenty of ideals for my secret santa!!!

So here they are again...

Bunnys, butterflies, writing pens, farrier tools, mini horse stuff, any trainning books or videos, ANYTHING with Komokos Little King Supreme, squirrals/chipmunks, bryer horses, feathers ( I make dreamcatchers), like brown colors for clothing, john deere kitchen, Im a hunter, I fish too, iris flowers ( have 3 acres of them), candles, and last, not a big holiday theme person. (No kids and always away from home so dont decorate my home)

THATS IT!!!


----------



## cassie (Nov 5, 2011)

I think I gave a pretty good list for my person... just adding a few things...

my fave colour is purple... I am currently redecorating my room in french vintage style, love anything horsey... LOVE reading! I am a Christian.

thats all I can think of atm, if I think of anything else I will edit, it in...

so much fun! I have already started thinking of ideas for my person too


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 5, 2011)

I gave ALOT of hints in my email but... Ummm... Lets see...

My favorite color is blue(any shade)

I LOVE LEGOS!!!! (Its a new hobby for me that I find calming and my son and I will play for hours! 



 )

I'd love ANY foaming hand soap, anti-bacterial hand gel, or small body spray( I use it in my stinky Jeep! LOL! or around the house!) from Bath & Body Works. I love ALL smells!! I'm not picky at all!!!

A funky warm hat! The goofiest, craziest, hat that is warm and makes you smile! 





I wear a size large

(Thanks for reading Secret Santa! 



 I hope that helps)


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry! Merry ALMOST Christmas!


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I think I gave some hint's to what I like, but I will try to think of some more.

 

I don't really have any certain color's for my barn, but I like black, purple, and blue in halter's, lead's, bucket's. My house is decorated in western, Indian, and wolve's. My bathroom is decorated in the mountain cabin scene. I love the outdoor's, and really enjoy spending time with all of my horse's (mini's A size except one and she is a Quarter Horse) I am an amatuer photographer and love taking picture's of all of my horse's, animal's, and nature. I like wearing t-shirt's in a larger size than what I really am so a woman's large is perfect for me. 

 

Well I hope that help's!!

 

I have really been having fun shopping for my person !



 Can't wait until everyone start's getting their gift's so they can show & tell!!!!


----------



## REO (Nov 5, 2011)

Big coffee mugs! Especially unusual ones.

Anything with my boys Nort or Pooka on them!

I love Archie Digest comics.

Kliban cat! (google them)





Jared Lee!

TITANIC (NOT the movie! The ship! )

Those big Breyer stuffed pinto horses or Clydesdales.

OMG look! http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/9900/WD3477

I love Harry Potter.

The cartoon Pink Panther.

A gift cert to CD Universe.

The Wizard of Oz.

FRIDGE MAGNETS

Santa Claus. Reindeer.

lead ropes

Barn colors are sky blue & gold with maroon trim.

Crescent moons

horses horses horses LOL

See? I like pretty much anything!


----------



## Zipper (Nov 6, 2011)

I like anything that is horses.

my fav colours are blue or green

I like gift cert.

I am looking for a leather show halter as i dont trust the fine ones

heck i like anything and i love stuff i can keep out all year round

i am xl

just have fun anything is fine


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Nov 7, 2011)

My favorite colors are lime green, electric blue, teal, dark pink, polka dots, zebra stripes. Lots of bling. Glitter and rhinestones are fun. For my mini lime green or gold with black.


----------



## Tremor (Nov 7, 2011)

In the email all I asked for was a nutrition book for horses. Alas, I bought one. It's perfect for what I need. lol.

I honestly don't need any halters.

What I could use is:

-A Measuring Stick

-A book on showing

-A book on driving

-A book on trick training

-Sweats for horses (32-35'')

-Sleazies (32-35'')

-A Nylon Surcingle

-Driving Lines

Treats-

My horses LOVE the really sweet treats with the more natural ingrediants. They love the German Horse Muffian Treats.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Nov 7, 2011)

what is TSC if you dont mind me asking? Living in canada, you can never have enough sources for shopping, if its online lol


----------



## cassie (Nov 7, 2011)

oh Tremor! you just gave me another idea for mine



thankyou!!

I also would LOVE a book on trick training, or any sort of mini training as a matter of fact





Getting close now people! so excited!!!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

My favourite colours are purple and green, I always need lead ropes, I would even be over the moon with a decent bar of chocolate



the Italian stuff gets boring


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmm, wish my person would post more ideas..


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Nov 8, 2011)

My hint on my email was anything mini but I guess that it is pretty vague. My boys only have halters and they are foal halters as there are no mini shops close to where I live. They are not picky so if my secret santa has any used mini items the boys would really appreciate it. Also the boys never turn down a treat


----------



## chandab (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't remember what hits I put in my e-mail to Robin.

I love chocolate candy (NO peanuts, but I love almonds); each mini has a different barn color, so quite the rainbow in my barn, mostly size XL halters; I wear XL in t-shirts and sweatshirts; I love Australian Shepards (lost my girl about 2 years ago, still miss her terribly, she was a lovely black-tri with nearly full collar). Can't think of anything else.


----------



## LAminiatures (Nov 8, 2011)

I really love anything for my horses.Books on horses, treats, brushes, my favorite color is blue.

I am off to Equine Affair on Friday but my receiver never gave a size of his or her horse or his or herself. This is so fun.

Thanks Robin!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Nov 8, 2011)

I think that I put anything for mini grooming, brushes, product, sleazy, ect and that I like bright colors!



my favorite color is yellow, I can also use books or DVDs on training( cart, trick, show I am pretty green in all those areas), horse treats ect, I have minis sized from 29 inches to 34 inches and all ages and shapes. I am happy with anything mini and like halters and leads too, anything that is in colors that are not red blue black and green which is the only colors I can find in canada lol like yellow or orange, those may be pretty hard to find in halters! I will be happy with anything! have fun!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh Wow. Let's see if I can give some hints.

Favorite Barn colors are Purple , blue and red. Like most on here I like my t shirts looser. A size large works great.



Grooming supplies for the minis



. halters. leads. You can never have enough of those. Would love to have a sleezie.



I like quilting also, but not quite as much time for it since the chips have come to live with me.Training books or DVD's on training



I have been having so much fun shopping for my person, I haven't really thought a lot about what I would like. Just have fun everyone.



Thank you Robin


----------



## Eagle (Nov 9, 2011)

I do wish my secret person would post some more ideas


----------



## sfmini (Nov 9, 2011)

I guess it isn't fair to whine about my secret person not posting any clues when I haven't posted any, eh?

If they are from way far away, I love to get things special from their country, one year I got a book about their home area and some wonderful treats unique to their country. That was awesome.

I have a droid R2D2 with no case, loads of bling on a case would be great, more bling the better.

Love horsey necklaces, just bought a new trailer so mini horses on board stickers would be good, love really bright colored socks in size large (I wear size 10 shoes) LOVE LOVE LOVE merino wool socks, a new discovery.

Just started kayaking, would love a kayaking necklace or tshirt/sweat shirt size 3x.

So, my SS recipient, PLEASE, more hints? Need to buy and ship very soon and don't want to be sending a lump of coal!


----------



## Sally (Nov 9, 2011)

I mailed my person's gift today. Shopping for this was fun and I hope you like it!



Whoever gets my name, has it easy. I read everyone else's hints and they all sound terrific! I love all colors except orange. I'm one of those people who gets really excited when someone gives them a gift and it doesn't matter what it is and I mean that. Besides my minis, I have a little white dog (schnauzer) and I love everything related to nature....birds, gardening, wildlife. I hope whoever gets my name, doesn't get stressed over this because I mean it when I say I will be thrilled with whatever Santa gives me.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 12, 2011)

Some more hints for my SS:

Anything Mini/Shetland

Anything Miniature Pinscher

Anything Chihuahua

I'm easy...lol


----------



## Farina (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know if it belongs here but I have just send my secret santa gift. I hope it will arrive soon at my person's place. It would be nice if I could get a message when it arrives because it has a long way to go.

Please move if it doesn't belong in this thread.


----------



## Feather1414 (Nov 15, 2011)

I would LOVE a peppermint candle, I haven't been able to find those anywhere.

Dog toys, cat toys. I love soft things. My favorite colors are purple,black and turquoise. Pictures frames, house decorations.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 16, 2011)

I gave some hints with my info. but here they are again with a little more...

I love anything horsie, especially Appy, Pinto, Pintaloosa and blue eyes.

Stuff for my horses.... (I have big and little)

I wear a womens size med. (unless running small as some stuff does these days, then a large or XL. XL in teen sizes = medium in womens/misses. Would rather have a bit too big than too small.)

I like teal and purple... also greens and blues, I tend to wear allot of browns and greens, autumn colors...

homemade soaps and body scrubs are nice...

horse fabric...

gift card to Jo Anns fabric...

I like gardening too...

Don't really need any sweets for myself.



LOL


----------



## Eagle (Nov 16, 2011)

My secret person still hasn't posted any more hints


----------



## Wild Women Ranch (Nov 16, 2011)

I just finished up making my Serect Santa gift! Hope they like it!!





I don't remember the HINTS I gave, but here is some more...

I LOVE My Chihuahua!!

Farm name is Wild Women Ranch, colors dark blue & silver

Yes we do show our horses

We love to travel

COFFEE!!

Tractor Supply Company is close to us


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 16, 2011)

Im also happy with whatever santa sends. I like anything with horses on it and horse related stuff big or small. christmas related stuff is awesome also.Like i said im not picky and whatever santa likes i will like.


----------



## Farina (Nov 16, 2011)

rimmerpaints said:


> Im also happy with whatever santa sends. I like anything with horses on it and horse related stuff big or small. christmas related stuff is awesome also.Like i said im not picky and whatever santa likes i will like.


If my Secret Santa waits formore hints it is the same with me. we have all kinds of horses from miniature to warmblood, 3dogs, 6 cats, goats, chicken and llamas. You can#t go wrong if it is horse related.


----------



## anoki (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not too picky





But some hints: I like candles (bath and body works are a HUGE fav right now), have a really bad sweet tooth. I do dressage and have 2 big horses as well as my small herd of minis. I breed Cardigan Corgis, so dog treats would be very welcome!



I like doing puzzles...the harder the better. I knit, read......can't think of much else!

Looking forward to the surprise though!



:yeah

~kathryn


----------



## Nakita (Nov 16, 2011)

Hiii,

This is sooo exciting! I've not got my SS present yet but got some really good ideas from different people on this thread so will be shopping & posting on Friday! =)

Some hints for my SS as my origional ones weren't too good are, sweats for minis (really hard to find in the UK) neck/shoulder any really, anything purple for our minis, training for showing book, mini halter, breeding miniatures book, something 'blingy' for minis

Hope these extra hints help my SS a little =)

x


----------



## sfmini (Nov 16, 2011)

Since my gift has a very long trip ahead, very long trip, I am going to stop at Rod's Western Palace on the way home and see what they have left after Quarter Horse Congress. They always stock up heavy on the gifty stuff and I never got over to congress to shop. I know, sad isn't it, a month long show with horse shopper's heaven just minutes from where I work and I never went! Oh well, next year. Oh wait, I think I said that last year!

I have one item that I really want to keep, but will send it on, just want to add one more and then need to get that package in the mail. Oh, maybe I need to add some famous candy related to our state. Should be easy to find. Just hope customs doesn't steal it!


----------



## Mock2Farms (Nov 16, 2011)

We have both big & mini horses.. Love pink, blingy items, western decor, or anything horse related!


----------



## SHANA (Nov 16, 2011)

Well some more hints in case you need it.

My horses love peppermints, the ones in the wrappers, kind of like candy canes. They hear the wrapper and come running. They love horse treats too. Always could use horses blankets for minis. Colour doesn't really matter since my current blankets are all colours. I also have all sizes of minis, most are large A or B sized. Halters always come in handy as do leadropes. I do not drink coffee(my hubby does though). I am not really a candle person right now as i have 2 young boys, one will be 3 in March, other will be 1 in January. I also have 2 cats and a border collie. I also have shetland ponies(my newest venture). I am not to fussy, will be happy with whatever I get. Can't wait.


----------



## srpwildrose (Nov 16, 2011)

Merry Christmas Dear Secret Santa,

Hints...hum....

I love horsie decor and horsie tack. 

Treats for me, nuts, chocolate, coffee, candles....etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Nov 16, 2011)

Just seen this thread. Sorry if anyone was waiting on me. =) I don't remember what I put in the e-mail lol But I have 4 mini's right now. All gelding's. I'm new to mini's so really anything for mini's would be nice



They range in size from 28 inches (my 6 month old) to 37 inches and two really fat 40 inch mini's haha Their colors are purple, blue, lime green and orange.

Just a few random things:

I LOVE pink and lime green.

I am a diabetic so no sweets please.

You can never have to many candles 

I have and LOVE miniature pinchers and Aussies.

Again you can NEVER have to many halters hehe

But I will LOVE anything I get and can't wait to send out mine!


----------



## shadowpaints (Nov 16, 2011)

love chocolates, and most other candies. love ornaments . i love to read so good reading books are a plus! any books really! love puzzles the bigger the better!

would love to recieve some things from my santa's area

and now i wait for my elf to post! haha!


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry I just saw this thread sorry if my SS is waiting on me to post so sorry SS. Well lets see my favorite colors are royal Blue and purple. I am in love with anything that has to do with wolves, Coffee Cups get a good work out with me seeing as I have 4-8 cups in the mornings sometimes more lol. I like sweets but not to much. ummm Im not really sure what else to post sigh


----------



## REO (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you gals





I know your Santas love hearing more hints!


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey all!!! I am very excied and cant wait!! I am really easy!!! I love mini horses and I have a border collie. I love agility!! Would love a shirt size larg or xlarge. Even socks are cute)))

Thanks

Lea


----------



## Wildfire1 (Nov 16, 2011)

SO EXCITED FOR SECRET SANTA!

I already have a few things but will finish up this weekend to get it into the mail.

Some more hints if I didn't give enough....

Our barn colors are dark purple, metallic silver and black.

I love nice warm socks(wear a size 10 shoe)

LOVE candles

Horse related home decor

Our tree is a western theme and has lots of horsie ornaments~love adding new ones each year, especially from friends!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 16, 2011)

LOL! I can't remember what I put in my email, but here goes:

My favorite color is purple. Our farm color is tan/gold and black. We have lots of horses. I am a size medium in top. I have long hair. I love coffee, fairies, disneys tinkerbelle is my favorite character. I love comic things. I like Ghost Adventures on the travel channel. Garnet is my birthstone. Lilies are my favorite flower. I hope this is enough. Like I said I can't remember what I put in my email.

My package will be going out next week!

happy holidays y'all!


----------



## Mona (Nov 16, 2011)

Horse calendar or other horse related items, I love chocolate and XL for shirt size. Anything personalized is also great! Whatever I get, I know I will be pleased with.


----------



## fancyshadow (Nov 16, 2011)

Not sure what I put on the original wish list. A t-shirt in x-large or even 2x will be worn lots. I like the fun lounge pants in crazy designs size large. I use wax scent blocks in the scentzy light on my desk. Like home type scents--baking, berry, pines and such. I like mixed nuts and milk chocolate with nuts of most any kind--just not fruity chocolate.


----------



## New mini (Nov 17, 2011)

I am new to minis. I have a driving mini and would love anything for him or anything related to minis. He is a 35.5 mini. I love chocolate. Actually anything is good. I am happy with whatever I get.


----------



## Kira98 (Nov 17, 2011)

Any thing horse related but nothin for the minis as I dont have any at the moment. I have paints & quarters  I would really love a back number clip that hooks over the jacket collar because showing multiple babies is tuff 2do with saftey pins & one person lol.

I love scentsy stuff or good smellin candles, cookbooks stuff from my santas town uh whatelse hmmm oh anything really I knw I gave other hints but I cant remember. I am not picky i will be happy with whatever my santa sends


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 17, 2011)

I put several ideas in my email to Reo when I signed up but I'll put a few more hints that probably weren't mentioned.

Have a new trailer and decals would be cool - mini horse decals or sayings - as we're going to do some graphics and get our logo on there sometime soon. decals for the truck windows too would be neat. Mini horses are hard to find - its usually riding or roping type horse decals that you see alot of when shopping.

We have an office in our barn and anything horsey to hang on the walls or display on desk or shelves.

I'm looking to order some halters and seem to be out of SMALL sizes for the foals. XS will be too small but small would work for some time yet.

I purchased my first horsey/western looking jewelry at the World Show - so anything horsey for necklace, bracelet or earrings (pierced) would be cool.

I like to be surprised - still a kid at heart when it comes to unwrapping gifts. LOL

I'm always tickled with something unique to the area which my SS lives whether it be food or souvenier etc. Info about their area would be an interesting read also (doesn't have to be purchased just brochures or even your own write-up).

Holly and I currently have no DVDs or books related to minis whether its training or foaling or even color GENETICS which we totally haven't grasped quite yet LOL.

We're entering the show side of things in 2012 so anything on training and conditioning would be awesome.

Between this post and my email, there should be enough hints to still be surprised LOL Thank you in advance to my SS as anything you take time to prepare will be graciously appreciated.

Thank you also to Reo for always putting so much effort into this fun and enjoyable activity!

Happy Holidays everyone!

_Now if my person could please also post some more hints so I can get busy shopping ...... _


----------



## divigo (Nov 17, 2011)

November is a very busy month for me, but I will post a quick reply.

I would love to have a new calender for 2012 on which I can write my appointments and things to remember.

Anything food related is always great because we love trying out new things.

I really love Texas and country style (American and British) interiours.

My son AJ is two years old now and he is starting to learn English, so maybe a funny book for him.

I really like christmas decorations too.

I am a very easy woman to please, just make sure you send it with a little love and I will be more than happy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you, Robin, for putting this together every year!

I like things from whereever my Santa is from. Whatever makes that spot special and unique.

I collect sewing buttons, so of course any buttons are pure joy!

I like hand made things.

We use natural bird nests and artifical birds on our Christmas tree, and I'd enjoy those.

Thank you!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Nov 17, 2011)

My favorite color is blue. I love my pets which include Ginger(papillon), Duchess (cat), and my 4 mini kids Royal, Prize, Perfecto and Cowboy. Anything to do with animals is great!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 18, 2011)

my favorite colors are lime green and hunter orange. I collect painted ponies. I have a mini daschund that I adore. I love reading and will read anything I can get my hands on. I love to learn new things. Both of my minis need new halters. I've just started doing my own trims on the minis.

Hope this helps


----------



## ruffian (Nov 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas!

My favorite colors are blue and silver. I don't use candles (GRANDKIDS LOL). Like milk chocolate, and could use a business card holder. Love anything horsey (like who doesn't?) Could use some nice Christmas kitchen towels or fingertip towels. Like rocking horse and carousel horse ornaments.

Thanks Santa!


----------



## bannerminis (Nov 19, 2011)

Only getting to reply now (sick kids, story of my life)

My favourite colour is Purple. Anything mini will always be a hit.

I love coffee, sweets, chocolate. I like to read (mystery and murder)

I am very easy going really so not too hard to please lol.

If I think of anything else I will add it on.


----------



## sassy1 (Nov 20, 2011)

It doesn't worry me what my SS sends me.






I like mauves, lilacs, purples etc.

I drive and sometimes show harness ponies.





My family and I have part arabian pintos as well as minis and Riding Ponies.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 20, 2011)

A few hints....

I gave a pretty good list to my SS already but will add a few things.

I would love anything with stars on it, blue or purple in particular. Scarves, gloves and cute socks are always welcome too. Gift cert or credit for something you offer is cool too. I like cute jewelry but not earrings because I cannot wear them. I love cute PJ pants and would love some with horses on them.

I am pretty simple and will be thrilled with any gift. They are always FUN! Happy Shopping to ALL the SS's out there!


----------



## bev66 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmmm some of these may have already been mentioned-- metal art- anything with a horse or boots on it-- unusual hanging crosses-- wind chimes- candles-- we raise AMHA horses and miniature australian shepherds-- farm colors are hot pink-teal- bright purple- i collect blown glass christmas ornaments... love chocolate-and specialty coffees- love little wooden signs with clever sayings.....


----------



## srpwildrose (Nov 21, 2011)

Package in the mail today to my Secret Santa.





Priority mail....you should receive this week!!!!

I leave this Sunday for a 7 day Carribean Cruise....















So, wanted to get my package off too you, and hope you get it before

I leave.

Enjoy


----------



## Eagle (Nov 21, 2011)

srpwildrose said:


> I leave this Sunday for a 7 day Carribean Cruise....






shame on you throwing this in our faces





Have a great trip


----------



## srpwildrose (Nov 21, 2011)

Eagle said:


> shame on you throwing this in our faces
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha.....just couldnt help myself


----------



## Zipper (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright I have a new computer as for the last month mine wasnt working properly.

I have received my SS gift but are we to open them now or wait?

I cant believe it got here this fast as I thought we were to mail them are Nov.25th. Mine is ready to go in the mail just have to get the package.

Cant wait to open the box as it doesnt even tell me who sent it. Thanks already before i even know what is in it from my SS.


----------



## REO (Nov 22, 2011)

No need to wait to send the gifts out. Send them any time you want. I only asked that they go out NO LATER than Dec 1st.

But before that would be great!

Are we ready for our "got gift" thread yet?

Anyone else get theirs???


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 22, 2011)

I will be mailing mine Friday. Hope everyone has a happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 23, 2011)

I am making the gift for my secret person and I have nearly finished so it should be on the post by Friday.


----------



## SHANA (Nov 23, 2011)

I am mailing my gift out tommorow


----------



## bannerminis (Nov 23, 2011)

I will be doing my shopping next Monday so will be posting within a day or two after that. I already have some good ideas.


----------



## chandab (Nov 23, 2011)

Still doing some shopping, but have most of it planned.

Edited to add: ordered the last of my SS gifts yesterday, so should get here next Friday, and will mail ASAP. So close to the first, but not before. Should get htere in more than enough time to be before Christmas.


----------



## Koriana (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Guys,

so sorry if my santa is waiting on me !! Life got in the way !

I have no idea what ideas I gave my SS.

But here are some more =)

LOVE anything horse related, own arabs and miniatures (new to arabs), LOVE painted ponies, Breyer horses etc etc ! Own mini dachshunds, and border collies. Not to mention my family of kitty cats ! Love them all. Animal mad, an AVID reader. CHocoholic, sigh, love it far too much ! I dont like coffee, love the smell, just cant handle the taste =( . hmm I think that could be it.

but truly I would be happy with ANYTHING !


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent mine out today.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Nov 26, 2011)

So sorry to my Santa if they where waiting on me!!!!!! Laptop troubles.



My farm colors are blue,red, and purple. King and queen kinda colors. um I really don't know of anything else.



I will be happy no matter what!


----------



## cassie (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm also making part of mine, should be finished tomorrow hopefully! hope my SS likes it! it has a long way to go! so trying to get it done ASAP!!!



LOVE this idea! had so much fun shopping!

Thanks so much Robin for doing this year after year!!


----------



## REO (Nov 28, 2011)

HURRY HURRY HURRY!





Time to mail the gifts out is NOW! Especially if they have far to go!!!

Go Santas, go!











*<---- LOL!!*


----------



## Eagle (Nov 28, 2011)

I am finishing my gift today and it will be in the post by tomorrow morning



Promise


----------



## Tremor (Nov 28, 2011)

I should be sending mine out in the next couple days. I've decided to buy local. I'll be looking around town for the items today.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Nov 28, 2011)

How do I get in in this?


----------



## REO (Nov 28, 2011)

Next end of Sept & all of Oct look for my pinned thread to sign up


----------



## K Sera (Nov 28, 2011)

What a relief!!!! My box went out today!



Now this Santa's helper can relax a few days and start again with a few more on my list!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 30, 2011)

My gift is in the post so I hope it arrives soon but it does have a long way to go


----------



## Koriana (Nov 30, 2011)

Mine is posted =)


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Nov 30, 2011)

I know I am late.. But its been crazy...





I just wanted to post anyways though. My farm colors are red and black. I can always use grooming goodies and horse treats no matter what kind they are. I love chocolate candy. I enjoy reading a good horse book every now and then. I wear a size medium to large in tops. I love candles and most bath and body work scents. I hope this will help soon, I know I posted alot of hints too in the email I sent. I have 5 miniature horses right now. 3 geldings, 1 mare and 1 stallion....


----------



## bannerminis (Nov 30, 2011)

I posted my gift today so I am hoping it will arrive middle to end of next week to my secret santa recipient.

Oh and when my gift arrives (my name is on the outside) you may open the box to get the goodies but the prezzies are wrapped


----------



## Wild Women Ranch (Nov 30, 2011)

I sent my package out yesterday!!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 1, 2011)

Okay my package went out today!!! Ho ho ho!!!


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 1, 2011)

My package will go out Tuesday since I get paid on Monday!


----------



## chandab (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, I'm still waiting on something that goes in the package, so running a little late, but will get it out in plenty of time to get there before Christmas (I'll be shipping it Priority).


----------



## Zipper (Dec 5, 2011)

I gave mine to my sister to post so it will be on its way.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 5, 2011)

I mailed mine this morning! Now.. feel free to open it and fluf the bows!!



LOL! Please let me know if the top package made it ok!! I hope you enjoy!!



It should be there soon!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 7, 2011)

My gift went out today Priority USPS and should arrive Friday!! Woohoo! Can't wait till they get it!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 7, 2011)

I forgot to post that mine arrived from across the pond, I haven't opened the box yet, but so tempting!

Mine hasn't left yet, will tomorrow, a part of it just arrived so I will pay the piper to make sure it gets there on time via special Santa express.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 7, 2011)

MY SS went out today!!! Also my SS came in today and I LOVE IT!! Ya i couldnt wait so i opened it! love all my goodies! Sydney helped me open it she really likes the candy she took over it.lol

Here is a pic of what my ss sent me

THANK YOU!!!!!! Kira98 aka Erika! LOL


----------



## REO (Dec 7, 2011)

*sfmini & rimmerpaints* this is not the GOT thread. Could you PLEASE post in the GOT GIFT thread so your Santa will see it?





This was the hint thread and is over. Thanks!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 8, 2011)

My gift went out yesterday (12/7) - I didn't put any restrictions about opening so they can open whenever they like .... enjoy!


----------

